# Game cam pic. animal identification needed



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks kinda like a really big ****


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

My guess would be a hog.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats a BAMF ****


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

I was thinking maybe a big cat


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Big *** ****!


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

can you post up another pic with a deer in it for size reference?

Justin Terry


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

E.T.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

goat


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

Its from a friends game cam I wiil try and get a reference pic.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Sure looks like a cat.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

**** closer to the camera than it appears.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought hog at first but it may be a cat.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Could you please send me the contact info for the taxidermist that did that cat? It's always a good idea to have good taxidermist's info.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

small black bear.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

big raccoon standing on it's hind legs


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

You can see the side of his face and it looks like raccoon to me. The feeder looks extremely low, comparing the grass and weeds around it. I'm sticking with ****


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

I you look close at his white muzzle,and ears they are same as a mountain lion, also look at the lenght of his spine.I think its much too big for a racoon .


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Jabberwocky ... obviously ... as there are no mountain lions in Texas.


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like a big arse **** but too big i think. the ears dont look right to be a big cat. Closest i can figure is a black bear with a tan muzzle with those ears. Where was this at?


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Where is this at ?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think what some folks are calling a white muzzle is actually more brush. Looks like a **** to me especially the only ear i can really see, the left side.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I think this pic has been around the net before


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I say it's a soft shell turtle....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Grizzly...


----------



## tgb336 (Aug 31, 2011)

where is this taken? Might want to report it. There have been black bear sightings in West Texas... Here is a picture of one outside of San Angelo in Irion County near my deer lease.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=240613145998933&set=pu.153687428024839&type=1&theater


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

A pig sitting down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

**** up close to the camera and further away from the feeder....Kinda like some that take a pic of a pig or buck, and get way behind it to make it look bigger....


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't see why people think it's too big to be a ****. You can see the smaller grass is very close to the ground and taller weeds and grass aren't all that high. Ask your friend how high his feeder motor is from the ground. There are alot of big *****, this one is sitting on his butt. I figured it would be a little bit more obvious to others..


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Chupacabra


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like a hog sitting on it's hind legs.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Gotta be more then one pic.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

******

Big arse **** sittin dropping corn so he can eat sum more


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Jagarundi. No, really.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I stil say its a turtle!!!


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bearcat, final answer.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Paul Marx said:


> **** closer to the camera than it appears.


After going back and looking at the pic again I agree with Marx. I think it's a **** closer to the camera sittin on his haunches.


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

The pic was taken between Goliad and Refugio. Here is some **** pics from the same feeder to compare to.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

****


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The spine area and rear of the animal looks like a cow but the ears are throwing me off.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

It's a black bear. There used to be a bunch around there a long time ago. I have been told they are making a good come back. Bear are built like a big ****. The ears and the back bone match a bear.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Agree with the BAMF ****, looks like **** ears.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

it could be a badger I guess....
but my first guess is a BAMF ****


----------



## TXFlats05 (Sep 21, 2011)

It's the Chupocabra!!!!!!!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

The reference picture and the picture you posted at first aren't at the same angle. The feeder is more centered and zoomed in on in the posted pic


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Shoot...anybody would know it's a


----------



## TexXLR8 (Nov 29, 2011)

Icetrey said:


> The reference picture and the picture you posted at first aren't at the same angle. The feeder is more centered and zoomed in on in the posted pic


Most game cameras do not have the ability to zoom. The posted picture 
is much larger than a ****.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have Javelina?


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Hairy nosed wombat.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thats a danged ole tasmanian devil taking a break man !!!!!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

TexXLR8 said:


> Most game cameras do not have the ability to zoom. The posted picture
> is much larger than a ****.


I understand that, I said zoom for lack of a better word. My bad. The pics are at different angles, looking at the side by side you can see the difference


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Black Bear or a photoshopped ****. If the size of the head, ears and length of the muzzle are real, its a bear.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Buddy has bear on camera in bracketville is why I asked where .


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

*Different angles*

I'm still not sure what it is though.


----------



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

Half pig, half raccoon, half bear, one quarter chupacabra.


----------



## TexXLR8 (Nov 29, 2011)

This was taken on my lease between Refugio and Goliad...... directly across from my house. I was not sure, but have had signs of big cat tracks and no deer to report on game cam.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

****, When we had ***** momma used to shew them off the porch with a broom!!! **** ON!!! WHACK EM!!!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Whatever it is you are going to need a BIGGER BULLET.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

****, not a bear or the feeder would be trashed, plus way too small for a bear or a lion. This head shot is from a camera 6 feet of the ground, also the color is wrong for a bear.


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Male/female ***** making more *****........


----------



## kabob (Jul 28, 2011)

could be a *Coatis *but they dont get much bigger than ***** but I have seen some really big *****


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

It is the south end of a north bound chewpacabra, leaving the Hair Club For Men, headed for Cuero to make a new Christmas T-Shirt.


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Honey Badger...it just takes what it wants.


----------

